# Help, Chickenista! I'm being eaten alive!



## Ernie

What's the name of that spray you sell again and where do I go to buy some? I need about 5 gallons.

Seriously, I think I lost a quart of blood just going out to the garden.


----------



## TXWildcat

skeeter spray? i need some to. share your source. i cant even pick veggies cuz i need both hands to swat the little blood suckers!


----------



## kycountry

TXWildcat said:


> skeeter spray? i need some to. share your source. i cant even pick veggies cuz i need both hands to swat the little blood suckers!


Little?? They're so big here, seen one coming in for a landing and it was blowing the hairs around on my arm.. I've been pulling weeds with one hand, using a tennis racket in the other.. lol


----------



## chickenista

Hahahaaa.
Sorry that you are donating blood in the garden, Ernie.

Here is the link.. but by later tonight I should have added a 4 oz bottle as well.
http://thehennerytraditionals.blogspot.com/p/liquid-swat.html


And I need to add the other scents too.
This year I will have it in white sage, rose, lavender, bee balm, magnolia and some others..as well as the original, low key scent.

All distilled from plants here in my herb beds.

If the outcry is strong enough, I can add a larger than 4 oz bottle as well.
Just let me know.


----------



## Ernie

Alright! Thanks!

That stuff is liquid gold. Works great and I don't have to worry about negative health effects. 

Smells good enough that I always want to try it on roasted chicken.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

see you need a mosquito net and a wide brim hat, a bandana , a oversize long sleeve shirt 2 sizes to big, long pants bloused into your boots like a trooper , leather gloves, rubber bands , and ear plugs 

you put on your pants and a t-shirt , then blouse the pant legs into into your boots , then the bandana like your going to rob a bank in a western, next the over sized shirt button all the way up turn the collar up , now put in the ear plugs music ones would be fine if you can hide the wire inside your big shirt in a t-shirt pocket put on the hat with the mosquito netting it should have elastic this goes down over the collar , the bandana covers your throat so you don't get bit there , take the belt and put it down lower than the belt holding up your pants and over the over sized shirt blouse the shirt a bit you doing this to keep them form eating your belly because as you sweat they can pierce right through the clothing or if you don't use the belt a few will get up under the shirt and you will have a ring of bites just above your belt that you got through the t-shirt , now the gloves pull them on then pull the sleeves over the wrists of the gloves and put the rubber bands on your wrists to keep them out 

this was the only way I found to pick tomatoes a few years back , you can pick with both hands and not get eaten , it is hot but you go take a cold shower when done 

I would stick my hand into a caged tomato plant and a cloud of mosquitoes would come out , the bandana was found necessary after some bites on my neck where the net and the sirt came together and the collar didn't cover , if you were a priest you might not need the bandana 

the ear plugs or music buds are to keep you sane from the buzzing or it drives you nut's after a while even if your not getting bit

you can often count the mosquitoes on the net in front of your face in the twenties or more at a time but at least they can't get you 

I think the only way this would get better is if you could use the paint suit from the factory I used to work in they had tyveck coveralls with elastic wrists and ankles and a hood , a belt that the air hose hooked into when they plugged in the hos suit aired up like a balloon they got fresh air and could paint all day in a 100 degree paint booth and be cooler than the rest of us they had an A/C suit on the hose might be a bother in the garden however


----------



## chickenista

Ha!
OK.. all updated with the drop down bottle size options for those that would like 4 oz.

And I added the newer scents..rose, lavender, magnolia etc..
just indicate that in the Paypal message box.

And it works. Very well.
And you can drink it.
No added essential oils so it won't stain your clothing, so spray your hat, spray your socks!
Good for mosquitos, gnats and ticks.
Also safe for use on dog ears and horse muzzles!


----------



## elkhound

i predict you will be sold out by night fall.


----------



## Ernie

elkhound said:


> i predict you will be sold out by night fall.


If people know what's good for them she will.  That stuff is gold.

I found the bottle she sent me last year and it's got about a quarter left. That's why I was starting to panic and wanting more. It's absolutely vital out here!


----------



## elkhound

when i lived in PNW and alaska they issued us DEET....that stuff would melt a plastic hardhat.i told them i would rather be covered in bites and look like a leaper...lol...i seen folks just pour it on..lol...i wore a head net and smoked(i dont smoke i was driven to it..lol) a cigar waiting for chopper extraction and just let the bugs drill me through polypro and wool shirt.you aint seen bugs till ya hit alaska....oyyyyy

iffin it melts plastic it cant be good for ya liver.


----------



## elkhound

Ernie said:


> If people know what's good for them she will.  That stuff is gold.
> 
> I found the bottle she sent me last year and it's got about a quarter left. That's why I was starting to panic and wanting more. It's absolutely vital out here!



well i got 4oz coming to try out....i wanna see if it works on no seeums...lol...them things leave a mark on my tender skin...lol..:gaptooth:


----------



## plowhand

I reckon God made gnats, skeeters,horseflies, and deerflies to remind us humans that we ain't top dog in the universe!


----------



## Becka03

I am responding to this thread so I remember to buy some!


----------



## oakridgewi

I just bought some so I wouldn't have to respond to this thread to remind me to buy some!
Sorry, couldn't help it,,,,,,,,,but I really did order some!


----------



## susieneddy

Just curious if you have anything for ticks?
Update..I just saw it is good for ticks and mosquitos 

I will be ordering


----------



## terri9630

Becka03 said:


> I am responding to this thread so I remember to buy some!


Me too!


----------



## chickenista

I will be firing up the distiller to top off my supply when I get home from work today and get them all in the mail ASAP.

You guys sound like you are all dying out there! 

Help is on the way.


----------



## 7thswan

Take pictures of the process for Us, please. I'd like to see a distiller in process!


----------



## chickenista

http://www.thehennery.blogspot.com/2013/07/a-bright-new-chapter.html

Here a go!
This is when it was new!

I am pondering getting a second one/bigger one as well...


----------



## sand flea

What about spiders?

Honestly, I've been bitten twice now (different years) in multiple places and have a horrendous allergic reaction. Been using straight cider vinegar to cut the awful itching (worked like a charm when nothing else would help for longer than a minute). One bite can swell up in a hot, red saucer sized welt - and the itching is so bad it HURTS.

Even worse: I didn't feel the bite nor see what it was. I can only guess it was a spider.

ETA: you know - I'm gonna order some and try it anyway. I despise DEET; it almost makes me ill. And I needed the reminder to start some yarrow, wormwood, etc for my collection of herbs (moth repellents).


----------



## 7thswan

chickenista said:


> http://www.thehennery.blogspot.com/2013/07/a-bright-new-chapter.html
> 
> Here a go!
> This is when it was new!
> 
> I am pondering getting a second one/bigger one as well...


yeowser, do those things come in bushel basket size! Now I know what I want for a Birthday present! Gone Looking.....


----------



## beaglebiz

I just ordered a small bottle to try..
Nice advertising Ernie!


----------



## wildwanderer

I just ordered some my 4yr boy is getting some horrible bites his skin seems so sensitive but I just couldn't use the commercial stuff. Thanks for this thread.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Thank you, I ordered, too. DD swells horribly when bit by anything so I'm ready to try something new. And if the TX people swear by this stuff.....then is should be good for out little Ohio 'skeeters. 

Any reports on how it is against Black Flies???


----------



## 7thswan

Thread Jack Alert- Lookie what I dug up outa the barn and kitchen.


----------



## Annsni

Chickenista - Have you tried catnip yet? It's REALLY effective in bug sprays as well. My friend makes a wicked good spray that I've been using for years and it's got catnip in it. I even like the smell!! LOL My daughter is going to Cuba in August and she made her a special bug spray that will help out with the biting bugs down there.


----------



## elkhound

chickenista said:


> http://www.thehennery.blogspot.com/2013/07/a-bright-new-chapter.html
> 
> Here a go!
> This is when it was new!
> 
> I am pondering getting a second one/bigger one as well...


i would be dangerous with a contraption like that...lol


----------



## elkhound

7thswan said:


> Thread Jack Alert- Lookie what I dug up outa the barn and kitchen.



i love that contraption...i would be extra dangerous with that from the volume alone.

yall have some super cool homesteading toys.


pooooof...look ma no eyebrows...roflmao...ound::hysterical: eep:


----------



## 7thswan

elkhound said:


> i love that contraption...i would be extra dangerous with that from the volume alone.
> 
> yall have some super cool homesteading toys.
> 
> 
> pooooof...look ma no eyebrows...roflmao...ound::hysterical: eep:


Ya, I already called Dh and asked him if he has a flange tool. He's like "what?" I splaned what it is/and what I need it to do, so he is going to ask around-sheeze ,all that carp we have in the barn and I gots enought to make a still and he dosen't have a flange tool in his 3 million bazillion tools...he's probably worried right about now...
(I need my own Snap-on Tools account)


----------



## elkhound

the coil goes in the pot on right...yes?...wheres the section to connect the two pots?
what do they look like inside?..i think i need more pictures...lol


----------



## 7thswan

elkhound said:


> the coil goes in the pot on right...yes?...wheres the section to connect the two pots?
> what do they look like inside?..i think i need more pictures...lol


The one pot on the left has a screw on lid( very tight threading) and on the very tippy top is a small brass fitting. I need to drill that, put in the copper tubeing and flange it so it stays tight. If I can't do that I'll have to have one made,shouldn't be too hard. Then I'll put all the wound tube into the other pot which will hold ice/water and tread the other end of the copper tubeing thru the spiket. See my vision now? I'll let you think about for a Minuet, I need to go soak some cracked corn.....


----------



## elkhound

7thswan said:


> The one pot on the left has a screw on lid( very tight threading) and on the very tippy top is a small brass fitting. I need to drill that, put in the copper tubeing and flange it so it stays tight. If I can't do that I'll have to have one made,shouldn't be too hard. Then I'll put all the wound tube into the other pot which will hold ice/water and tread the other end of the copper tubeing thru the spiket. See my vision now? I'll let you think about for a Minuet, I need to go soak some cracked corn.....


i dont need a minute to think...i see what your eyes see...our eyeballs came from same factory.....lol...:hysterical::help:


gmo moonshine coming soon.....:facepalm::help: :hysterical:...i just aint right sometimes...roflmao


----------



## bluefish

Annsni said:


> Chickenista - Have you tried catnip yet? It's REALLY effective in bug sprays as well. My friend makes a wicked good spray that I've been using for years and it's got catnip in it. I even like the smell!! LOL My daughter is going to Cuba in August and she made her a special bug spray that will help out with the biting bugs down there.



I have found that just a simple catnip tincture diluted 50/50 with water works VERY well!! I have tons and tons and tons!!!!!!!!!!!! of catnip.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Chickenista, is there anything at all that might cause an allergic reaction, including the added scents? (I discovered I'm allergic to tea tree oil, for pete's sake, must be the only person in the world!) I want to order some, but thought I better ask first just to be safe. 

I saw you'll have patchouli soon, I'd love some of that! Do you think you'll have that any time soon? If so, I'll wait to order.

I'm a regular all-you-can-eat feast for mosquitos, lol. I can be outside with a group of people, and no one else gets any bites or maybe just one...and I get eaten up from head to toe! 

I've been learning about herbs, but I don't have a distiller yet, though yours and the one 7thSwan is rigging up have me envious!


----------



## elkhound

i think a bunch of us have the same eyeballs we see things with.


----------



## 7thswan

calliemoonbeam said:


> Chickenista, is there anything at all that might cause an allergic reaction, including the added scents? (I discovered I'm allergic to tea tree oil, for pete's sake, must be the only person in the world!) I want to order some, but thought I better ask first just to be safe.
> 
> I saw you'll have patchouli soon, I'd love some of that! Do you think you'll have that any time soon? If so, I'll wait to order.
> 
> I'm a regular all-you-can-eat feast for mosquitos, lol. I can be outside with a group of people, and no one else gets any bites or maybe just one...and I get eaten up from head to toe!
> 
> I've been learning about herbs, but I don't have a distiller yet, though yours and the one 7thSwan is rigging up have me envious!


After looking at the one chickie had, I went looking then I saw a copper one-Bingo! the ol noggin got worken.


----------



## Ernie

calliemoonbeam said:


> I'm a regular all-you-can-eat feast for mosquitos, lol. I can be outside with a group of people, and no one else gets any bites or maybe just one...and I get eaten up from head to toe!


My suspicions would be that it's your diet. When I'm eating sugary things, mosquitoes swarm out of nowhere after me.

When I'm not, then I rarely get bitten.

These skeeters around here are those huge Asian Tiger ones. I don't normally see those. I had to double up on Chickenista's secret sauce in order to slow them down. Of course I'm the best meal going within 15 miles. Everything else has fur, feathers, or scales.


----------



## Jim-mi

Chicken . . I just ordered . . and didn't see the scent deal. 
If you see this and an order from Jim...Michigan . . .would be nice to have the lavender . . . .
Thanks


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Ernie said:


> My suspicions would be that it's your diet. When I'm eating sugary things, mosquitoes swarm out of nowhere after me.
> 
> When I'm not, then I rarely get bitten.


I've had a lot of people tell me that over the years. When I was growing up I didn't eat much of anything (very poor and a neglectful mother), but ate mostly beans and potatoes, rarely ever any sweets. 

Once I got out on my own, I kind of went on a sweets binge for a while, lol, as well as a lot of meat. Guess I was making up for doing without so much growing up. 

But then I settled down and discovered vegetables and fruits, oh my, I was in heaven! My diet still consists of mostly vegetables and fruits. My son gives me heck because if we go to a buffet I'll load up my plate with all veggies, lol. He says it's a waste of money! Then I'll finish up with fresh fruit instead of all the sugary desserts, makes him crazy.

Anyway, I've never noticed that any of those changes in diet made any difference in my mosquito "attraction", lol. Guess I'm just naturally sweet.  (Wasps and bees bombard me too, even when they're leaving everyone else alone!)


----------



## Ernie

calliemoonbeam said:


> I've had a lot of people tell me that over the years. When I was growing up I didn't eat much of anything (very poor and a neglectful mother), but ate mostly beans and potatoes, rarely ever any sweets.
> 
> Once I got out on my own, I kind of went on a sweets binge for a while, lol, as well as a lot of meat. Guess I was making up for doing without so much growing up.
> 
> But then I settled down and discovered vegetables and fruits, oh my, I was in heaven! My diet still consists of mostly vegetables and fruits. My son gives me heck because if we go to a buffet I'll load up my plate with all veggies, lol. He says it's a waste of money! Then I'll finish up with fresh fruit instead of all the sugary desserts, makes him crazy.
> 
> Anyway, I've never noticed that any of those changes in diet made any difference in my mosquito "attraction", lol. Guess I'm just naturally sweet.  (Wasps and bees bombard me too, even when they're leaving everyone else alone!)


Ok, well some of those veggies are sugar. A baked potato or biscuits and gravy breaks down into the same sugars as a Snickers bar. Once it's digested and in the bloodstream there's no difference between that and a Pepsi and a bag of M&M's. Fruit also has a lot of sugar in it, but it's helped somewhat by the dietary fiber.

If wasps and bees bombard you as well, then you're definitely exuding a sugary smell. It could be sugar coming out in your sweat (from diet), or a soap you're using, or some sort of perfume.


----------



## NBC3Mom

Just ordered some for DH - today is his birthday and this will be a great, though, belated present. Now that he is retired he spends a lot of time in the garden, covered in DEET. I hate when he uses so much of that stuff!


----------



## sugarspinner

Hey Chick, I see your site seems to require paypal. For those of us who are not paypal people, how about a check and you can wait for it to clear - - -or I'll take a chance and send cash? Please?!?!


----------



## freegal

After suffering while working out in the garden today I rushed in the house and ordered two bottles. I'll be anxious for it to arrive.

Thanks Chickenista!


----------



## Ziptie

Does this stuff keep deer flys away? They have been having several lovely meals off of me.

I am kinda ticked. I always heard that having a bad winter kills all the bugs....:flame: I'm about to be carried off by them..the chickens won't even leave the coop...think this stuff will work on chickens?


----------



## chickenista

sugarspinner said:


> Hey Chick, I see your site seems to require paypal. For those of us who are not paypal people, how about a check and you can wait for it to clear - - -or I'll take a chance and send cash? Please?!?!


 
I do take cash!
I am an HTer!

I sent you a PM with the details.

And if anyone else is a cash customer, just let me know.


----------



## chickenista

Annsni said:


> Chickenista - Have you tried catnip yet? It's REALLY effective in bug sprays as well. My friend makes a wicked good spray that I've been using for years and it's got catnip in it. I even like the smell!! LOL My daughter is going to Cuba in August and she made her a special bug spray that will help out with the biting bugs down there.


 
I also LOVE the smell of catnip!
And I do make a catnip distillate.
I have been selling it to cat people (even show cat people because the spray is easier and cleaner than the dried)
Cats love it.


----------



## Annsni

chickenista said:


> I also LOVE the smell of catnip!
> And I do make a catnip distillate.
> I have been selling it to cat people (even show cat people because the spray is easier and cleaner than the dried)
> Cats love it.


Skeeters don't and it's 10x more effective than DEET.


----------



## chickenista

calliemoonbeam said:


> Chickenista, is there anything at all that might cause an allergic reaction, including the added scents? (I discovered I'm allergic to tea tree oil, for pete's sake, must be the only person in the world!) I want to order some, but thought I better ask first just to be safe.
> 
> I saw you'll have patchouli soon, I'd love some of that! Do you think you'll have that any time soon? If so, I'll wait to order.
> 
> I'm a regular all-you-can-eat feast for mosquitos, lol. I can be outside with a group of people, and no one else gets any bites or maybe just one...and I get eaten up from head to toe!
> 
> I've been learning about herbs, but I don't have a distiller yet, though yours and the one 7thSwan is rigging up have me envious!


 
There is no pollen in any of it, only the phytonutrients and the naturally occurring (non-concentrated) oils.

And I do NOT add scents. The different fragrances are just distillates from my gardens that I pour in (small amounts) with the yarrow.

Theoretically.. nothing should bother you. Theoretically. It is very mild stuff...unless you are an insect.

Tea Tree is hard core stuff. Burns like the fires of Hello on me.


----------



## susieneddy

Chickenista, we just ordered a bottle from you. Susie started reading your blog and said you have a very descriptive/humorous way of writing. We bookmarked your site to read more later


----------



## calliemoonbeam

chickenista said:


> There is no pollen in any of it, only the phytonutrients and the naturally occurring (non-concentrated) oils.
> 
> And I do NOT add scents. The different fragrances are just distillates from my gardens that I pour in (small amounts) with the yarrow.
> 
> Theoretically.. nothing should bother you. Theoretically. It is very mild stuff...unless you are an insect.
> 
> Tea Tree is hard core stuff. Burns like the fires of Hello on me.


Me too and blisters up like crazy! Everyone raves about it and I've never heard anyone with a problem before, sure glad to know I'm not the only one, lol.

I guess I didn't word that very well, I didn't mean you added anything artificial or anything like that, I just meant the extra herbs you have listed that give it a certain smell, sorry about that.

Thanks so much, I'll be ordering a bottle in just a few minutes! I'll start out with a patch test just to be safe, didn't do that with the tea tree oil, yowzers, lol!.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Ernie said:


> Ok, well some of those veggies are sugar. A baked potato or biscuits and gravy breaks down into the same sugars as a Snickers bar. Once it's digested and in the bloodstream there's no difference between that and a Pepsi and a bag of M&M's. Fruit also has a lot of sugar in it, but it's helped somewhat by the dietary fiber.
> 
> If wasps and bees bombard you as well, then you're definitely exuding a sugary smell. It could be sugar coming out in your sweat (from diet), or a soap you're using, or some sort of perfume.


I use Dove sensitive skin unscented soap and no perfume and have even tried changing shampoos quite a few times. My blood sugars are pretty normal, though I do have occasional lows. I also ate very low carb for years and it didn't seem to make any difference.

I'm really going to look into this further though, as it makes me crazy, lol. Thanks Ernie! 

In the meantime, hopefully Chickenista's spray will do the trick! Sorry for the thread hijack!


----------



## chickenista

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/scien...some-people-more-than-others-10255934/?no-ist

This is kind of interesting...
imagine if you had all of the things going for (or against as it were) you at once.
Yikes.


----------



## Aintlifegrand

elkhound said:


> well i got 4oz coming to try out....i wanna see if it works on no seeums...lol...them things leave a mark on my tender skin...lol..:gaptooth:


oooh those are the worst..we had them so bad last summer..I hope they dont come back..mosquitos dont bother me so much..they eat dh alive but those noseeums love me


----------



## mzgarden

I ordered in 3 scents. My mosquito bites swell up like giant hives and itch for days. Can't wait!


----------



## chickenista

Yeah, they swell up on me as well.
If I get one somewhere tender, like my tummy, and I scratch.. Wow!!
I can get a swelling that is inches long and wide and very, very white and swollen.
It's weird.
So I try not to scratch.
Of course..I haven't had a mosquito bite in quite a while now.


----------



## Annsni

mzgarden said:


> I ordered in 3 scents. My mosquito bites swell up like giant hives and itch for days. Can't wait!


A tip I learned about that! I used to always swell up like that from mosquito bites too but one year I went to camp and realized that while I was being bitten, I wasn't reacting. The camp nurse said that I must be taking vitamins B and C - and I was! She said that they found that the combo of those two vitamins prevent the big reaction to the bites and they now recommend that when they have European girls come in to be counselors, that they go out and get these vitamins and start on them right away. I'm actually heading to camp in a few weeks and am starting my vitamins today.


----------



## beaglebiz

Annsni said:


> A tip I learned about that! I used to always swell up like that from mosquito bites too but one year I went to camp and realized that while I was being bitten, I wasn't reacting. The camp nurse said that I must be taking vitamins B and C - and I was! She said that they found that the combo of those two vitamins prevent the big reaction to the bites and they now recommend that when they have European girls come in to be counselors, that they go out and get these vitamins and start on them right away. I'm actually heading to camp in a few weeks and am starting my vitamins today.


Which vitamin B?


----------



## Annsni

beaglebiz said:


> Which vitamin B?


The first year I was just taking B6 for my carpal tunnel (at that time I was taking 50 mg) but since then I've gotten a good B complex and that's worked as well.


----------



## belladulcinea

Where did you get the distiller? Nosy people want to know!


----------



## chickenista

Hey everyone.

Just some info.

Due to circumstances I have had to get a j.o.b. 
So my time is more limited than it has been for 11 years.
Tomorrow I am rocking a 10.5 hour day. Yuck.

And I haven't been doing as much around here. My garden consists of tomato plants and the beans and peppers that the adolescent ducks ate when they snuck in the fence. If the ducks were a bit bigger, they would be punished in my oven on 275* for several hours.

And I wasn't really prepared for the massive onslaught of orders!
It has been awesome!
But please understand that I am having to create the distillates to meet the demand.

I have Fri, Sat and Sun off and will be living by the distiller, bottling and labeling and will get all mailed out as soon as humanly possible.

I know that you are all being eaten alive by a variety of small beasties and I feel terrible that one more weekend will pass where you will be suffering.

But this is the LAST weekend that you will ever be bitten.


Back to the distiller... I have a counter covered in beautiful yarrow calling my name.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

I did place an order yesterday, but PayPal had my credit card info all messed up, and I was so flustered by the time I got done I forgot to mention which scent. I'm the one in Kellyville, OK. 

If you think you might be doing some with patchouli any time this summer, and if it will help you any, then please just hold my order until then. Otherwise, the traditional scent is fine and don't feel you have to rush on my account. Boy, do I understand about work, I do 12+ hour days most days. Sorry you had to join the rat race again.

It took me an hour and a half with PayPal and four different reps with very strong Indian accents (but supposedly named Bob, Mike, Sue, and Jennifer), ROFL, to get it fixed. Doncha just love outsourcing?!? 

I listen to doctors all day with different accents, and I had no trouble understanding them, but they just couldn't comprehend what the problem was or how to fix it once they got it. I had to keep escalating it higher up the command chain, sheesh! By the time I was done I was ready to kick the dog...thank goodness I don't have one!


----------



## beaglebiz

BadFordRanger said:


> Chichenista, if you wrote that site, you are a scam artist and I want everyone here to know it!
> Whether, or not whatever it is that you are selling actually works or not, I don't have a clue, but I do have a clue about one thing!
> I served in the 82nd Airborne for three years and was stationed at Ft. Bragg, N.C. and the last thing anyone would call Ft. Bragg is a swamp! There isn't a swamp anywhere close to there!
> I am only 138 miles from Ft. Bragg, so if you want to get over on these people, and cheat them, do it over top of me!
> 
> That may have changed to a few other states, I don't know about that, but there isn't a swamp in Ft. Bragg!
> 
> 
> Ranger


The term "swamp", may mean something different to a person in Arizona than it does in Mississippi...
Just to give you an idea of what I mean, 
When I was visiting Amarillo Tx, once, I was invited to take a walk around a "lake". Where I am from, what I was shown would be a small pond.

FTR...I have done business with Chickenista in the past, and had a perfect experience.
Just my nickles worth.


----------



## chickenista

Who said swamps are bad?
Wetlands are the very heart of the ecosystems of the world.
Migratory birds breed and nest there, fish breed and grow up there.
Without them, we would all suffer.

And perhaps I should have been more specific.. they have a large area of wetland area for training in those conditions.

And do you know my history?
Do you know if I have military history in Fort Bragg?
Or paratroopers in my family.. or maybe instructors that served at Bragg??

Ease up on the coffee.


----------



## AngieM2

Hopefully this can be talked out and things get back on an even keel.

Give it a chance. Please.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Ranger, Chickenista is a very valued member of this community and has a great reputation as a business *WOMAN*. Maybe you over-reacted to a touchy subject, but I'm sure she meant no harm and you just took it the wrong way. I think the only one "ticked off" will be you.

As others have said, perceptions are different depending on what you're used to. We have more man made lakes (some very large) here in Oklahoma than any other state and more miles of shoreline than the East and Gulf coasts combined. When I first moved to Colorado and saw their "lakes" I thought they were joking. They weren't even the size of a decent pond here. Even in the arid climate of Colorado, they still have areas of wetlands or "swamps".

So please, relax, take a deep breath and take time to get to know our members before you start slamming them...which by the way can get you banned from the site. You really should read the rules (see link), but one of them is no personal attacks on any member. 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_new_faq_item

I'm actually surprised at Roadking's and Angie's restraint by not pulling your post for mod review, but apparently they're bending over backwards to be fair to a new member. I'd take advantage of that if I were you. Just a friendly heads up, and welcome to HT.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Bugs aren't biting us in Ohio, yet. Feel free to bump my order to the "back of the line" and fast forward up some one from further south.


----------



## Ernie




----------



## Ernie

http://www.northcarolinahistory.org/encyclopedia/876/entry

Throughout the 1920s and 1930s Fort Bragg served as an important location for testing field artillery. Using its environmental diversity - deep sand, heavy mud, *swamps*, streams, and forests â soldiers thoroughly tested artillery weapons for efficiency and effectiveness. To foster friendly relations with nearby reidents, a new highway was constructed to connect Fort Bragg to the outside world, and Post Hospital was also built. Fort Bragg later became the headquarters of District A of the Civilian Conversation Corps and the training ground for the National Reserve Officer Training Corps, Officers Reserve Corps, and Citizen Military Training Corps.


----------



## stickinthemud

I don't know anything about Ft Bragg, but what got me searching was the reference in just about every link to a US Army study. Still haven't found the study (please link if you know) but now I am wondering if we are all talking about the same plant??
Common yarrow is an import from Europe. Western yarrow is something else:
http://plants.usda.gov/factsheet/pdf/fs_acmio.pdf


----------



## Ernie

BadFordRanger said:


> But all in all, Ernie, I still suggest that you take that sentence out of your ads!
> I'd never do it, even strongly disagreeing with you, but the way the laws are now, a single person could use that single line to sue you and cost everything you have worked for!
> If you are right about the product, I greatly applaud you! Not many people will take an idea like that on their own and run with it as it seems you are doing, but I may have opened a can of worms here that I shouldn't have for you!
> I pray that I didn't, but please think hard about what I have said!
> I wish you could post the original study that the Army made, bit as someone else said above, I can't find it either!
> If you have it, that would relieve you of any responsibilities in case of a suit!


First, it's not my business. I'm just a customer. 

Second, you are going from your hard attack from a minute ago to now showing "concern" that poor Chickenista is going to get sued? That's pretty lame and passive aggressive. She's not advertising that it cures cancer, but rather that it repels bugs. Do you really think someone is going to take her to court over a $7 bottle of fluid?

And third, while in my brief Google search I could not find the actual Army study that details their study of yarrow versus DEET, I found it referenced EVERYWHERE. So if it IS wrong, then the entire essential oil community is wrong and there are hundreds upon hundreds of websites referencing this study.

What in the heck could you possibly gain from attacking this thread in such a fashion? Are you a DEET salesman? Since you seem to be confused as to who the actual creator of this product is (constantly referencing me instead of Chickenista), I am wondering if perhaps you don't have some personal vendetta. 

Or if you're just one of those poor tormented souls who have made it their mission to correct everyone who is "wrong" on the internet, in which case you had best get going because there's a LOT of work for you to do.

So sorry about this, Chickenista. I could have just sent you a PM asking for the link and avoided the internet trolls, but I wanted to also let the rest of the world know what a good product you've created. If it makes you feel any better, I'm getting the feeling that this isn't about you or your product.


----------



## unregistered41671

Ernie said:


> First, it's not my business. I'm just a customer.
> 
> Second, you are going from your hard attack from a minute ago to now showing "concern" that poor Chickenista is going to get sued? That's pretty lame and passive aggressive. She's not advertising that it cures cancer, but rather that it repels bugs. Do you really think someone is going to take her to court over a $7 bottle of fluid?
> 
> And third, while in my brief Google search I could not find the actual Army study that details their study of yarrow versus DEET, I found it referenced EVERYWHERE. So if it IS wrong, then the entire essential oil community is wrong and there are hundreds upon hundreds of websites referencing this study.
> 
> What in the heck could you possibly gain from attacking this thread in such a fashion? Are you a DEET salesman? Since you seem to be confused as to who the actual creator of this product is (constantly referencing me instead of Chickenista), I am wondering if perhaps you don't have some personal vendetta.
> 
> Or if you're just one of those poor tormented souls who have made it their mission to correct everyone who is "wrong" on the internet, in which case you had best get going because there's a LOT of work for you to do.
> 
> So sorry about this, Chickenista. I could have just sent you a PM asking for the link and avoided the internet trolls, but I wanted to also let the rest of the world know what a good product you've created. If it makes you feel any better, I'm getting the feeling that this isn't about you or your product.


Amen to that, thanks Ernie. I also ordered some yesterday.


----------



## AngieM2

no go ahead Ernie and rest. I think enough consideration has been given.


----------



## Ernie

Oh look. How cool. If you go to Fort Bragg's website you can see their directory of public works where they talk about how they have preserved the natural wetlands on the base in order to protect the endangered species that live there.

http://www.bragg.army.mil/directora...pecies/Pages/SaintFrancis'SatyrButterfly.aspx


----------



## AngieM2

Please send me a pm if you see another attacking post and the post number.

My hope that things could be talked out civilly was not fulfilled. So back to using my baseball bat. gre:

And you can contact Roadking, he has his own baseball bat :bash:


----------



## elkhound

everything dont work for everyone.i have success with certain ways and things and others dont.it doesnt change the fact it works for me...but if ernies says it works for him..well i believe him...so i wanna try it. as far as chickenista goes...she has never..ever...ever pushed something that she was selling.the only time her products ever came up here is when someone else asks about it.if she says it works for her i believe it too.i have seen items work for one person and not others for whatever reason.

i cant wait to try it.


----------



## PrincessFerf

Ernie, I am grateful for the thread and glad you didn't send Chickenista a PM. I learned a lot from her site and ordered a couple of bottles for myself. 

Hope everyone enjoys a bug-free weekend!


----------



## Ernie

elkhound said:


> everything dont work for everyone.i have success with certain ways and things and others dont.it doesnt change the fact it works for me...but if ernies says it works for him..well i believe him...so i wanna try it. as far as chickenista goes...she has never..ever...ever pushed something that she was selling.the only time her products ever came up here is when someone else asks about it.if she says it works for her i believe it too.i have seen items work for one person and not others for whatever reason.
> 
> i cant wait to try it.


There are two situations I've found in which this product DOESN'T work well for me ...

1. If I'm sweating profusely, it will wear off fast. Now it makes me worry more about DEET in that it absorbs into your skin and DOESN'T wear off when you sweat, but this is a rare circumstance that I'm sweating THAT heavily. Reapplying it more often will solve that problem. 

2. When I go into very dense patches of swampy brush where there is a huge surplus of mosquitoes, it seems that a portion of them will simply "hold their nose" and bite me anyway because I'm the only food supply around and they are starving. Particularly the giant Asian Tiger mosquitoes. But they can (and will) bite me through a flannel shirt, so I'm not sure what could be done about them. 

For the kids playing outside, or a casual stroll through my garden in the evening, this stuff works great. Rare is the day when I don't have this sprayed on me in some form or fashion. I'm more likely to be wearing this spray than I am shoes.


----------



## sidepasser

While this study does not come from the military, it does seem to support the yarrow qualities of bug repellant.

BTW - it is Western yarrow which is described.

http://www.jstor.org/discover/10.2307/4255595?uid=3739520&uid=2&uid=4&uid=3739256&sid=21104116501917

You can read the study for free if you sign up for a library account.

Abstract: An ethanol extract of Achillea millefolium L. showed repelling properties against the mosquito, Aedes aegypti L. Prepared fractions from the extract contained several active compounds which were characterized by thin layer chromatography, high performance liquid chromatography, gas chromatography and mass spectroscopy. Of 35 compounds tested, the most active were the nitrogen containing compound stachydrine, the carboxylic acids, caffeic, chlorogenic, and salicylic acids, and the phenolic compound pyrocatechol. These substances are earlier reported to occur in A. millefolium with the exception of pyrocatechol. Some further substances with lower activity were characterized for the first time in A. millefolium, i.e., adenine, ferulic and mandelic acid, and the methyl esters of caprylic-, linolenic- and undecylenic acid.

I would say try it, it's only 7.00 and it may work for you. Everything doesn't work the same on every person. Small price to pay if it does work for you though..imagine, no bugs biting while you are doing the garden thing.


----------



## Ernie

It's kind of the same principle as using mint to repel ants. People will try that and then say, "I saw an ant so obviously it doesn't work."

It's a repellent, not a poison. The truly dedicated biters will always get through. And come to think of it, I've been bitten plenty of times when I was coated with DEET as well.

Only this stuff I KNOW isn't giving me cancer.

If I spritz my kids in the face and then watch them lick their lips, I don't have to wince thinking that I've just poisoned their tiny little livers.


----------



## sand flea

FYI - if you get bit and get an allergic reaction, try vinegar! Straight, then rinse if the smell's too strong (it wears off). Works for me, to stop the itching and it seems like it's speeding up the healing of my giant bites. (I don't know what bit me).


----------



## chickenista

Oh Ernie... 
I am glad that you put it out there for everyone!
No worries there.

I have always wanted to share it with the whole world!
I was so thrilled when I made it and it worked!
Something that actually makes being outside pleasant again.
Everyone should be bug-free!
And all kids should be able to lick their lips without their lips falling off from chemicals.

And I am not bothered by scary trolls (and he was a little scary, I will admit.. so much rage) and he was taken care of quickly, as always.

All I beg is for everyone to be patient.
I am working as hard and fast as I can.
Completely crushed that they called me in to work for 5 hours tomorrow. Drat!

Oh.. and Ernie.. you know you get a bunch for free now, right?
You do realize this?
Just let me know if your ladylove would like something other than traditional scent.


----------



## Annsni

Ernie said:


> It's kind of the same principle as using mint to repel ants. People will try that and then say, "I saw an ant so obviously it doesn't work."
> 
> It's a repellent, not a poison. The truly dedicated biters will always get through. And come to think of it, I've been bitten plenty of times when I was coated with DEET as well.
> 
> Only this stuff I KNOW isn't giving me cancer.
> 
> If I spritz my kids in the face and then watch them lick their lips, I don't have to wince thinking that I've just poisoned their tiny little livers.


That's exactly how I feel about the stuff I use. When I'm at camp, I shower once a day - usually just before dinner if I can fit it in. Then after my shower, I need to coat myself with spray again because I'll be outside for a few hours and I don't want to get bitten. I will go to bed, get up in the morning, get dressed and coat myself in spray. After lunch, I do another coat. So 3x a day, I'm spraying myself because the bugs are that bad (and I'd do this with natural or commercial bug sprays). I feel SO much better going to bed smelling like herbs than pine scented chemicals. I honestly would feel like I needed to shower to get that stuff off but the natural repellant is wonderful!!! Seriously - I do not worry about spraying myself or the kids. I even use it on the horses' faces knowing it is more than likely much safer than their own spray.


----------



## Ernie

chickenista said:


> Oh Ernie...
> I am glad that you put it out there for everyone!
> No worries there.
> 
> I have always wanted to share it with the whole world!
> I was so thrilled when I made it and it worked!
> Something that actually makes being outside pleasant again.
> Everyone should be bug-free!
> And all kids should be able to lick their lips without their lips falling off from chemicals.
> 
> And I am not bothered by scary trolls (and he was a little scary, I will admit.. so much rage) and he was taken care of quickly, as always.
> 
> All I beg is for everyone to be patient.
> I am working as hard and fast as I can.
> Completely crushed that they called me in to work for 5 hours tomorrow. Drat!
> 
> Oh.. and Ernie.. you know you get a bunch for free now, right?
> You do realize this?
> Just let me know if your ladylove would like something other than traditional scent.


Heh. We're good for now. Still got a quarter of a bottle. It goes pretty far.

You're a small business with a product that's in-demand. I'm sure everyone will be happy with your success and understanding about some delays. You're not some Chinese factory pumping out poisons, but rather a craftsman putting out a quality product with love.

Maybe if that ranger guy will send you his address, you can send him a free bottle to try it out. I didn't really respond with the gentleness I should have. These days I tend to be carefree about people who attack me but I still have a lot of viciousness towards those would attack whom I love. Working on that, I suppose.


----------



## elkhound

Ernie said:


> There are two situations I've found in which this product DOESN'T work well for me ...
> 
> 1. If I'm sweating profusely, it will wear off fast. Now it makes me worry more about DEET in that it absorbs into your skin and DOESN'T wear off when you sweat, but this is a rare circumstance that I'm sweating THAT heavily. Reapplying it more often will solve that problem.
> 
> 2. When I go into very dense patches of swampy brush where there is a huge surplus of mosquitoes, it seems that a portion of them will simply "hold their nose" and bite me anyway because I'm the only food supply around and they are starving. Particularly the giant Asian Tiger mosquitoes. But they can (and will) bite me through a flannel shirt, so I'm not sure what could be done about them.
> 
> For the kids playing outside, or a casual stroll through my garden in the evening, this stuff works great. Rare is the day when I don't have this sprayed on me in some form or fashion. I'm more likely to be wearing this spray than I am shoes.


we could try hunks of cloth hanging from our person with this sprayed on it on sweaty days.


----------



## xbeeman412

For those that are overrun with stingers and biteters here is the answer!!
http://ultrabreezesuits.com/suit/order_2011.htm


----------



## chickenista

sand flea said:


> _What about spiders?_
> 
> _Honestly, I've been bitten twice now (different years) in multiple places and have a horrendous allergic reaction. Been using straight cider vinegar to cut the awful itching (worked like a charm when nothing else would help for longer than a minute). One bite can swell up in a hot, red saucer sized welt - and the itching is so bad it HURTS._
> 
> _Even worse: I didn't feel the bite nor see what it was. I can only guess it was a spider. QUOTE]_
> 
> 
> _So.. I have been pondering this.._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think I am going to say, 'No".
> 
> Mosquitoes etc.. bite for food.
> They search you out, hunt you down and attack for their sustenance.
> 
> Spiders bite out of hate, anger and spite and probably for their own amusement or for street cred.
> Since they are biting for a non-food reason and they don't hunt us down by smell etc.. (oh thank god.. can you IMAGINE!??)
> I don't think this would be a repellent for spiders.
> 
> Darn shame too.


----------



## PrincessFerf

Thanks again for the update, Chickenista. No worries about the delays, I totally understand.


----------



## chickenista

*UPDATE:*

I am about to head out the door for work, but thought I would give a quick update.
Almost all of the bottles are bottled up. Yay!
Thanks to DH for creating a bigger, better distiller that can really crank out he yarrow! He's the man!

But.. his distiller works a LOT better.
So.. the Liquid Swat! is very strong this year. Very.
In fact.. all the great scents..? They may just end up smelling like yarrow.
I didn't dilute it (as you all are truly getting eaten this year) and I didn't have time to let it sit and see what happens. Just know, that when I bottled it it smelled of lavender or blue basil.

And..the labels.. they are not as beautiful as my usual labels.
Avery Labels online website, that houses all of my labels, was down. (of course it was..wouldn't you just know it) so I had to quickly cobble new ones.
And Windows new Microsoft Word no longer has the 'labels' settings.
So.. so they may be a bit off center, but you know.. I no longer care. 

I will print the mailing labels when I get home tonight and DH will take them to the PO tomorrow morning.

Oh..and I ran out of 2 oz bottles, but ordered them on Thurs or Fri and they should be here today. So about 5 of you will get your 2 oz bottles a day or so later.

Thank you for being patient!

jen


----------



## Ernie

Sounds like you're gearing up for even more increased production! Good deal.


----------



## PATRICE IN IL

Thanks for posting this thread Ernie. I've been looking for something natural to keep those biting little blood suckers at bay.  I put my order in this evening and even talked my sister into trying a bottle as well.


----------



## chickenista

Woo Hoo!!

The last crate of packages will hit the PO in the morning!

Some of you will get yours tomorrow and the others any day after that.

Thank you for your patience.
I was overwhelmed.
But it sparked great ingenuity and family team spirit and delightful hustle and bustle.

But all done with smiles because I was dong what I truly love to do.
It was a joy, not work.


Let me know what you think.

And Ernie.. I will get yours out soon.
I have to distill some more 'traditional base' of lemon balm, bee balm and mint before I can fill your needs.

Sorry man. You were the first, but ended up last.
But you said you had enough to get you through.
Giggly and babbly and up way past my bedtime.


----------



## Ernie

Well thanks! I can wait. Stuff goes a long way, particularly on those of us who don't bathe all too often. 

Good job! Hope sales stay high and I bet you're going to have a lot of repeat business before too long.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

The sweetest smelling bug spray showed up on my doorstep today! I'm almost looking forward to mosquitos so I can "perfume" myself with it....I said almost


----------



## tiffnzacsmom

I got mine too. I'm at work so haven't smelt it yet. My daughter was impressed with the amount of tape used.


----------



## chickenista

tiffnzacsmom said:


> I got mine too. I'm at work so haven't smelt it yet. My daughter was impressed with the amount of tape used.


 
Hey G..
I didn't want those puppies popping open mid-transit!
And I have learned that the address labels will NOT stay on unless they get a top coat of tape too.
How hard is it to make a backing that actually sticks?

And being that the boxes were 'created' for each order I have to make sure they are obedient and stay in box shape and don't try to go back flat again. 

And I must say that it is so exciting knowing that folks are getting their boxes.
It is like Christmas to me.
I get a little giddy thrill with each arrival.
I am a freak.


----------



## unregistered41671

Chickenista...... Got mine today. It was the one you sent to GA. Thank you.


----------



## PATRICE IN IL

I can't wait for mine to get here  then I'll be able to sit outside and enjoy the cooler nighttime temps we've been having.


----------



## elkhound

i got a box in the mail today...thank ya


----------



## sugarspinner

It's here. Thanz!


----------



## chickenista

Yikes!
http://www.wcnc.com/news/health/NC-gets-first-case-of-tropical-disease-chikungunya-262913271.html

This is why I do what I do.
It is a changing world.
And I just couldn't put Deet on my kid.

I wish you all a mosquito free summer!


----------



## beaglebiz

I got mine yesterday too...I may have to order another one...Im sending this one on a hike with my son. Our bs troop is hiking Mt Washington...they leave Sunday. I have a feeling he will be spritzing the whole troop lol (mosquito nets for your hat were required equipent)..so this should be a good test!


----------



## chickenista

Well I will be distilling all weekend to replenish my stash.
I will be doing the Traditional base-lemon balm, bee balm and mint,
more Blue Basil and..bee balm straight.

So order at will.


----------



## susieneddy

we got ours yesterday. I didn't get a chance to use it since it was raining. I am planning on going on a hike Saturday morning so that will be a good time to try it out


----------



## tiffnzacsmom

Thursday I'm leaving for a weekend camp out with friends so it'll be used.


----------



## beaglebiz

I have to say...I love the scent of this...it smells so...earthy 

I just sprayed some on to go pull weeds outside


----------



## Freya

chickenista said:


> Yikes!
> http://www.wcnc.com/news/health/NC-gets-first-case-of-tropical-disease-chikungunya-262913271.html
> 
> This is why I do what I do.
> It is a changing world.
> And I just couldn't put Deet on my kid.
> 
> I wish you all a mosquito free summer!



I saw that yesterday too! :shocked:


----------



## PATRICE IN IL

I got mine today and I'll be sitting outside this evening trying out the lavender spray.  I can't wait to sit and enjoy the nice cool evening temperature.


----------



## chickenista

chickenista said:


> Yikes!
> http://www.wcnc.com/news/health/NC-gets-first-case-of-tropical-disease-chikungunya-262913271.html
> 
> This is why I do what I do.
> It is a changing world.
> And I just couldn't put Deet on my kid.
> 
> I wish you all a mosquito free summer!


 
The list of states (so far) :
Arkansas, California, Connecticut, Maryland, Minnesota, Nevada, New York, Virginia, Puerto Rico, the U.S. Virgin Islands, North Carolina, Nebraska and Indiana and Tennessee.

Wow.
We have actually made note that we must remember to spray before heading out. We don't as often as we should and we FINALLY had rain after almost a month and actually have mosquitos now.
There is a bottle by the back door.


----------



## chickenista

*UPDATE!*

For those that have ordered in the past couple of day I received your order, but I haven't received my 4 oz bottles.
They were slated for delivery yesterday, but will apparently be on Mon.

I will bottle, label and pack on Monday and have them out in the Tuesday mail.
I apologize for the delay.


----------



## mzgarden

I am so looking forward to mine arriving. :spinsmiley:


----------



## unregistered353870

chickenista said:


> The list of states (so far) :
> Arkansas, California, Connecticut, Maryland, Minnesota, Nevada, New York, Virginia, Puerto Rico, the U.S. Virgin Islands, North Carolina, Nebraska and Indiana and Tennessee.


And Michigan...my son in law ordered some from you and I'm using it right now at our father's day picnic. The mosquitoes are always bad at this park but not a bite today!


----------



## chickenista

Yay!!
This makes me very happy!

I love what I do and I love being useful to people and helping them enjoy life!


----------



## partndn

Got mine too! :bouncy:


----------



## ntjpm

I got my order too. Thank you so much, every 4th of July I spray my family down and HATE it. I was so hoping to get it before the 4th, but didn't want to pressure you. You can add Washington State to your list of states. I am sure that after the 4th more of my family will be ordering and I will probably need to order another bottle just for the RV. 
Thank you again, Tracy in WA


----------



## freegal

I got my order today. It kept the flies off my ankles/socks while doing the evening chores. Next test is the gnats in the garden tomorrow.

The basic scent smells good! Thanks!


----------



## mzgarden

Mine arrived! I couldn't help myself - one scent on one arm, another on the other arm and the third on my legs - I had to try them all. I thought I would give my son one - hmmmm, I think I'll have to order him one and keep mine. Worked great - spent 3 hours outside tonight and no more hives! Thanks!


----------



## PATRICE IN IL

I'm loving mine----no more annoying gnats, flies or mosquitoes biting me. I can actually sit outside and enjoy the breeze without the pests. Thank you chickenista for making a quality non-harmful product and Ernie for recommending it.


----------



## chickenista

Squeeee!

So thrilled that it is helping everyone!

I love hearing from happy, hive free, bug free folks that smell good and that are chemical free!

I have hope with every package that goes out that you guys will all be happy with your purchases and you are!
I feel like Sally Field. 

Oh... and that list of states are state with confirmed cases of the Chikungunya virus.
It is a mosquito borne virus that causes the usual.. fever, aches and misery.
But this comes with a groovy rash and with residual pain that can last for years!
It can cause an immune reaction similar to rheumatoid arthritis or recrrent and lingering infections.

This we don't want to play with. We have a bottle by the back door and spritz before going out.

As far as the list of states that are enjoying a bug free summer...

We've got Alabama, Georgia, NC (of course), Virginia, New Jersey, New Mexico (who knew they had bugs??), Michigan, Washington, Maryland, Ohio, Arkansas, Wisconsin, West Virginia, Indiana, Florida (no kidding. Ya'll got the bugs!), Mississippi, Illinois, Pennsylvania, Texas, Missouri, Minnesota, Tennessee and one lonely New Yorker!

Thank you so very much.


----------



## Tommyice

More than that one lonely New Yorker 'Nista. One of my bottles is for home, the other for the cabin upstate NY (where the mosquitoes have FAA call signs and get clearance from the local airfield tower)


----------



## Jim-mi

Was happy to pull the box out of the mail box today. . . . . .

gotta hope it works for those deadly no-see-ems . . . .nasty they are.

since business is so good.. . . . . . .

LOL . . will you be offering any stock options when your next quarterly report comes out.....??

Please do not merger with wally-farts . . . .LOL


----------



## chickenista

If everyone here tells everyone that they know and they all tell everyone etc..

then maybe, just maybe, I'll have an empire and stock options. 

I'll let you know.


----------



## unregistered353870

chickenista said:


> Oh... and that list of states are state with confirmed cases of the Chikungunya virus.
> It is a mosquito borne virus that causes the usual.. fever, aches and misery.
> But this comes with a groovy rash and with residual pain that can last for years!
> It can cause an immune reaction similar to rheumatoid arthritis or recrrent and lingering infections.


Oh, I thought the list was West Nile states...my memory was playing tricks on me since reading the article earlier. I spent about a month this winter on a Caribbean island with a big outbreak of Chikungunya...I met several people that said it was the worst sickness ever, and this is a place that has dengue. Worse than dengue must be pretty awful!


----------



## unregistered65598

Looks like I am going to have to order some. The mosquitoes seem to think I am their blood bank and on top of that I am allergic to them. I can walk out into the yard with someone else and within 5 sec. there are at least 10 or more on me but none on the other person so I basically bath in deet just to keep them away, so if it works for me it surely will work for any one. Off to order some.


----------



## Freya

Got mine today. Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## Ernie

Got mine today ... mmmmm ... y'all should try some of these other blends she's making. My whole house smells like roses now.


----------



## mcdot

Last night I sat out on the balcony mosquito free for an hour. Sitting on the glider petting the cat, looking at the stars and watching the lightning bugs flashing. I can't remember the last time I did that without spraying poison all over myself. Thank you.

Your Helvetia customer


----------



## Freya

Ernie said:


> Got mine today ... mmmmm ... y'all should try some of these other blends she's making. My whole house smells like roses now.


Yes I want to try the rose one next! The traditional one did make me think of pizza a bit. :heh:


----------



## chickenista

mcdot said:


> Last night I sat out on the balcony mosquito free for an hour. Sitting on the glider petting the cat, looking at the stars and watching the lightning bugs flashing. I can't remember the last time I did that without spraying poison all over myself. Thank you.
> 
> Your Helvetia customer


 
I am so very glad that you were able to enjoy your evening!
I keep thinking about revisiting my childhood.. very, very tempting. :sing:


----------



## chickenista

Ernie said:


> Got mine today ... mmmmm ... y'all should try some of these other blends she's making. My whole house smells like roses now.


 
I am glad that you received yours, but I TOLD you that the rose wasn't for you.
It is for the wee princess.
You are not a wee princess. Nope.:hammer:

But I am glad that you are pleased.


----------



## chickenista

And to the others that have ordered.. I will have them in the mail tomorrow!


----------



## unregistered65598

Can't wait to get mine, I am so sick of smelling like deet and still having the gnats eat me alive.


----------



## Tommyice

And I got mine in today's post!

Thanks Chickenista!!!! :bouncy:


----------



## beaglebiz

HAHA...Ernie probably thought you were trying to get him in touch with his feminine side 
I am very happy with mine  
I used it on several folks last night at a graduation party in a back yard.


----------



## Jade1096

I ordered some a couple of days ago. 

I can't wait to try this stuff out.
Everytime I walk outside, it's like someone rings the mosquito dinner bell.


----------



## chickenista

You should find it in your mail on Monday!
I mailed all the recent orders on Friday and some have already made it to their destinations!

And if anyone is willing... if you follow the sales link, could put in the raving testimonials about how this stuff truly rocks!
A few happy thoughts will benefit other nibbled upon bodies that are on the fence.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Chickenista, I got mine a few days back, but wanted to wait until I tested it to post. I just want to say you're a miracle worker, lol! 

I worked outside a lot this weekend, even until after dark last night. I used your spray, and I have a total of...ta dah...TWO mosquito bites! I honestly didn't think it was possible to find something that worked on me after all these years, but this stuff is fantastic! 

I'll also say now that I was a little leery of the smell, as I absolutely hate anything mint, but it sounded so good I was willing to put up with it if it worked. But the mint smell isn't very strong at all and even if it was it would be well worth it! 

I do want to order some more, but would really like the patchouli you mentioned, if you're still planning to do that at some point. If not, maybe I'll order some of the rose. Thanks so much! Off to leave a great review...


----------



## tiffnzacsmom

We spent four days camping and the only critter issue was two ticks on my son, only one was on him.


----------



## chickenista

Interesting that you mentioned the patchouli. 
I just cleaned out the distiller and was thinking of starting the patchouli.
I have never done the patchouli.. I will let you know if I think it is good enough to share or is pitched out into the yard. 

And I am going to do catnip some time in the next few days too.
I went to see a friend yesterday (an HTer) and she is still using last year's catnip distillate for her cats. Still works great! That is good to know.
My cats are utterly uninterested in catnip. Whatever.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Well gosh, I hope it doesn't turn out bad enough to have to pitch it, lol! What a waste of your time and energies! 

Have you thought about jasmine? Or would that not be a good choice? I really like the smell of it too. I would have thought it might attract the mosquitos, but if rose is okay maybe it would be too.

Well, I have the large bottle of original, so if you're going to try the patchouli I'll wait to see how it turns out before ordering again. Thanks so much!

P.S. I did leave a review, but it says it won't show until approval.


----------



## chickenista

Oh.. I approved!
And thank you ever so much.
You know.. no one can resist reading comments. It is a compulsion.

And I think that lilac and jasmine and honeysuckle would be a great choice.
Sadly, I will have to wait until next spring to try those out.

And I have a winter blooming honeysuckle that smells divine in January and February.
I will be picking the blossoms and distilling those.

And so far... I am less than thrilled with the patchouli.
I am using some that I had dried instead of the fresh, but my plant is so teeny, tiny right now.
Everything that I overwintered in the potting shed croaked because it just got too cold this winter. I had to start over.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Ooh, I didn't think of honeysuckle, great idea! You're very welcome for the review. I didn't state anything that wasn't the truth, and I'm always glad to help a good business do better, especially one of our HT family. 

So sorry about your potting shed plants! That was a brutal winter, wasn't it? Also sorry about the patchouli, rats. Oh well, it seemed like a good idea, never know until you try, right? Thanks anyway. I'll order some rose and maybe lavender, and then next spring or summer you'll have some new scents to try.


----------



## chickenista

Just wait!
I am going to let it run all the way through and see how the final product is.
The distillate changes as the process happens.
The smells and components change as the heat affects the material.

It is smelling more and more 'normal'.
My DH is the patchouli approver guy.. he loves the stuff and only uses patchouli soap that my friend makes. It is amazing!
He will let me know how it turns out.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Oh, okay...waiting.  Patchouli soap sounds nice. I had some really great patchouli shampoo one time, but the company went out of business and I haven't found any more that I like. Some of it is just stinky, although I know a lot of people think any patchouli is stinky, lol.

I looked at my review on your site. Not sure what all those numbers and letters are, I entered my email name like it asked. Sorry about that!


----------



## Ernie

Query:

Do you think the solution would work on the dogs as a flea repellent? 

With the high rainfall we've had this year, we have a bumper crop of fleas. Normally it's so dry out here that flea populations are very low, but right now we're infested.


----------



## chickenista

It should.
It absolutely should.
And it won't hurt the dogs in any way.
I spritz it on Gilda's ears and muzzle to keep the gnats away.

We don't try it for fleas because we use copper sulfate for that.

Now.. it won't kill fleas and it won't stop eggs from hatching, but it does repel fleas.
So... you could give the dogs an uber-bath, a relentless scrubbing.
Dry them somewhere away from fleas and spray them down and see.

Don't know how long it will last before re-spraying is needed.

Share your results!

(query - Have you been reading the Iron Druid series, by chance?)


----------



## Ernie

chickenista said:


> It should.
> It absolutely should.
> And it won't hurt the dogs in any way.
> I spritz it on Gilda's ears and muzzle to keep the gnats away.
> 
> We don't try it for fleas because we use copper sulfate for that.
> 
> Now.. it won't kill fleas and it won't stop eggs from hatching, but it does repel fleas.
> So... you could give the dogs an uber-bath, a relentless scrubbing.
> Dry them somewhere away from fleas and spray them down and see.
> 
> Don't know how long it will last before re-spraying is needed.
> 
> Share your results!
> 
> (query - Have you been reading the Iron Druid series, by chance?)


I shall try it! 

And no, never heard of the Iron Druid.


----------



## GreenEarth

I just ordered some Lavender. Can't wait to try it! :happy:


----------



## beaglebiz

Have you considered adding an 8oz refill bottle?


----------



## chickenista

If the demand is high.. if there are folks that want/need a larger size, then yeppers.
I will add a refill size.
No problem.

I would just need a couple of folks to ask, then I would order the bottles and a box to fit and a price.


----------



## Ernie

chickenista said:


> If the demand is high.. if there are folks that want/need a larger size, then yeppers.
> I will add a refill size.
> No problem.
> 
> I would just need a couple of folks to ask, then I would order the bottles and a box to fit and a price.


Gallon jugs? 

How about one of these numbers for the kids?










Seriously, it's such a TREAT to be able to hose myself down with Liquid Swat and then go out to the workshop late in the evening without being devoured alive. Or to be able to go sit down by the pond at sunset in my prayer spot and not be interrupted by having to slap at my legs, arms, and neck every 3 seconds.


----------



## PATRICE IN IL

I'd be interest in the 8 oz refill size.


----------



## unregistered65598

I got mine yesterday and it works very well for the skeeters, but dang it if the gnats weren't still trying to eat me. But like I said earlier I am a blood bank for bugs. I will be buying more, in different scents so my choice of perfume in the summer can be something other then DEET! I really do love this stuff. DH sprayed himself with it before going to work and the gnats left him alone. He works in the oil field and for some reason they are extremely bad out there. So I think for normal people it works great! Sure wish I was normal LOL


----------



## unregistered65598

I also would be interested in a refill size


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Well, I had a nice surprise in the mail yesterday...a bottle of patchouli scented Liquid Swat! Thanks so much, Chickenista! I know you pretty much did it because of my urging, lol, and of course because your husband likes it. So what did he think of it?

I like it! It's subtle, not overwhelming like patchouli can be sometimes. It just kind of smells "woodsy" to me, makes me think of hiking in the woods, very nice.  I got home late, but spritzed some on while puttering around before bedtime just to see how it smelled and how it lasted. It wore very well, and I could still just barely catch a whiff of it this morning before I showered.

So do you have more ready to go? I'll pay for that one and order more, plus I still want to get some rose and maybe lavender. Let me know, and I'll place an order tomorrow or Monday. 

I also like the idea of the refillable bottle, but I think it might be doing yourself a disservice. If I have three scents and I order large refillable bottles of all three, I might not need to order again for years, lol!  Also, I'm not sure but I think the sprayers would get gummed up after a while, especially if you switch scents and then not needing it all winter, so you'd need a new spray nozzle anyway. From a strictly business point of view, I think you might do better to stick with the smaller spray bottles...just my two cents. Thanks again!

P.S. After seeing what the postage was, you might consider raising the price or making postage extra. By the time you figure in your materials and postage, you're not making much profit for your time. It's important too.  It's a great product and if you get a few more good reviews (come on people, I know I'm not the only one who loves this stuff...help a girl out, lol!) I'm sure people will think it's well worth it.


----------



## chickenista

I sent you the patchouli to see what you thought.
I couldn't decide and DH wasn't sure, so we used a third party.
I am very pleased that you like it and I do have plenty of the patchouli distillate.

And I made him laugh very, very hard (which is always nice).
I started the distiller with the patchouli and then said that soon the kitchen was going to smell like I was cooking hippies. 
And I bought him 2 more bars of patchouli soap today. He was running out.

And I have been pondering the postage issue.. on more than 1 bottle I am taking a hit. The shipping runs $7 or a bit more.

We are pondering. I feel almost bad charging money. I am weird, but I do spend money to make and send it.. so.... I will ponder more.

And thank you for loving it!
That makes me so very happy.
I am better than DEET! Yay me!!


----------



## libertygirl

Chickenista...I had to read every post! Sounds like it works wonderfully. I wonder if anyone in chiggerville areas have had good results against those nasty little creatures? I hope someone has. I'll be watching to see.... Congrats on such a cool and needed thing that you are doing. Hope you'll soon have so much business, you'll have to quit that job you took on! :nanner:


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Too funny about the cooking hippies, ROFL! I can relate though. My ex-BIL started giving me a hard time as a teen, saying I looked like a hippie (which I sort of was, lol, but he made it sound awful), and then when I started wearing patchouli, he constantly told me I smelled like dirty feet, etc., and never called me by my name again...I was just "Hippie" to him. Of course, he and my sister were radical yuppies before anyone ever heard of the term, ha! 

I had an older, uptight woman for a landlady when I first moved to Denver. Every time she smelled my patchouli, she swore I was smoking pot in her place and threatened to sic her FBI son on me. I told her feel free and I'd see them both in court, lol. I even showed her the bottle and tried to get her to smell it, but she wouldn't. She never did anything, but I think she really was convinced I was smoking pot, which I never did. Wonder how she's dealing with all the legalized pot floating around up there now, assuming she's still alive. 

You really should think seriously about your time and effort if you're going to sell this and presumably other products down the line. Why give it away for nothing? In craft work, they always say you should price your goods at three times their production costs to get a fair price. That has usually worked out well for me. I don't know how that might translate to your stuff, but you might research it. Just trying to help you out.  Thanks again! I'll definitely be placing another order in the next day or two.


----------



## ntjpm

If you don't mind me asking, can anyone tell me kind of what the "Traditional" and "Bee Balm" scents smell like? I bought the Blue Basil (live in a house with 3 boys) and we all love it. I wanted to buy some more and was just curious about some of the other scents. 

I wanted to add my review, we do a booth at my in laws house every year right across the street from the big summer Carnival the city puts on. I had ordered the liquid swat so I would have it for the 4th, but it came earlier than I thought it would. So when we headed to the in laws for 3 days of working all day and night I threw it in my bag. 

As the sun set I grabbed it and sprayed myself down, sprayed my sons and my husband and anyone else who would let me :gaptooth:. My 14DS was not happy with me as he HATES mosquito repellent. (Side note that by day 3 he was bringing this stuff to me and asking me to put it on him) At one point I sat under the tent and and watched this giant skeeter fly right in front of my face, then he moved to my arm, then to my other arm, and all the while he just hovered, but would not land. It was funny to watch and until my DS17 saw him and squashed him I was having a ball watching him try and figure out how to get to me. 

So all that to say THANK YOU!!! 
Tracy in WA


----------



## calliemoonbeam

That's great ntjpm! Isn't this stuff wonderful?? But people need to leave reviews on her site so others who don't frequent HT can see how good it is. 

http://thehennerytraditionals.blogspot.com/p/liquid-swat.html

The one review there is mine, not sure why it put all those numbers and letters instead of my name. It asked for my email, so it should have my name in it, lol.


----------



## chickenista

libertygirl said:


> Chickenista...I had to read every post! Sounds like it works wonderfully. I wonder if anyone in chiggerville areas have had good results against those nasty little creatures? I hope someone has. I'll be watching to see.... Congrats on such a cool and needed thing that you are doing. Hope you'll soon have so much business, you'll have to quit that job you took on! :nanner:


It 'should' work on chiggers. It works on anything that want to eat you.
But, sadly, not on anything that is going to bite you for sheer meanness or spite, like fire ants or wasps.

For chiggers, I would say hit the spots that they like.. your waistband area and where your socks' elastic sits on your leg.
Now.. I am one of those lucky people that has never had a chigger. 
Chiggers hate me, I suppose.  
I would spray it directly on the skin in those areas and hit your pants etc.. too. 

And I am glad that you were able to sit freely and confound the skeeters, NTJPM.
And Traditional.. well.. it just smells fresh and green, I guess. NOt enough lemon balm to smell lemony and not enough bee balm to smell like bee balm and not enough mint to be minty..not at all. Just fresh and clean.

And the bee balm.. it smells similar to the blue basil, but more floral and less of the sharp, almost citrus, scent. So I would say a bit deeper and softer.
Does that help??


----------



## beaglebiz

Im trying to leave a comment but its asking for a profile...which I dont have
Also, put me down for a refill size


----------



## Cindy in NY

We've been using ours for several days now - sketters just started being a problem - and the Liquid Swat is fantastic!! DH said the the bugs were just bouncing off him!!

I would order a refill size even if it was bigger than 8 oz!!

Not sure if you mentioned it but lilac would be a great scent!


----------



## beaglebiz

I just ordered a 4 oz as my 2 oz is empty 
if you happen to get 8oz refills before you fill my order, PLMK and I will paypal the difference right away


----------



## chickenista

Hi Beagle!
I see your order and it will be in mail on Monday morning.

And the 8oz+ refill size?
Next year!
Bright and early in the spring any and every one can order their bigger bottles!
You can even hang onto the smaller bottles you have now and just pour it in!

The herbs bed are being expanded!
DS and DH have been working tirelessly to dig and completely clear new beds and we are transplanting plants so that next year we will have even more of everything!

And I will be harvesting winter blooming honeysuckle in January and February) smells like absolute heaven on earth.. amazing! Everyone should get one)
lilac, mock orange and anything else I can find that smells great! (mmmmmm..mock orange!)

I hope that waiting until spring for the larger size will be alright with everyone!


----------



## Vosey

Hi Chickenista, finally got on the ball and ordered some today! I'm one of those lucky people mosquitos don't bite much but my family is coming to visit just as the mosquitos are coming out. 

I'm going to test it on one of our dogs as well. He gets big welts when he gets bitten. I'll let you know how it works on him!


----------



## chickenista

Hi Vosey!
I see your order for Blue Basil (smells wonderful) and it will be out Monday.
Or even tomorrow if the PO is open as it claims to be!

And I thought I would post this.
http://thinkprogress.org/climate/2014/07/03/3456524/chikungunya-spreads-throughout-caribbean/
Everything I have read has seemed to downplay the Chikungunya virus as no big deal really, just annoying.
But wow!
It is from the Swahili and means 'walking bent over".
The joint pain is so extreme that people have trouble even walking or using their hands.
But the debilitating pain only lasts 'for a few weeks" in most cases.
Oh.. well that's ok then.
NOT.

I truly has absolutely no idea it was like this.
We have it in NC, but no reported cases of human transfer, just folks coming back from vacation.

I was thinking yesterday about this and the article backs me up on it, I think.
The real sufferers are going to be the poor. (and the spreaders too)
The poor don't have ACs, their windows and doors are open which makes them a feast for mosquitos.
It is really just tragic if you think about it.
Can you imagine no where to escape mosquitos?

And they will start will the nasty spraying campaigns if the disease takes a good hold here.
Since December in the tropics, it went from 1 case to hundreds of thousands. In just 6 months! Holy cow.. that is a huge spread and speed. Almost unimagineable.

So... we don't have it here like that now, but there are people in 27 states who have it and are biteable. Shudder.


----------



## beaglebiz

chickenista said:


> Hi Beagle!
> I see your order and it will be in mail on Monday morning.
> 
> And the 8oz+ refill size?
> Next year!
> Bright and early in the spring any and every one can order their bigger bottles!
> You can even hang onto the smaller bottles you have now and just pour it in!
> 
> The herbs bed are being expanded!
> DS and DH have been working tirelessly to dig and completely clear new beds and we are transplanting plants so that next year we will have even more of everything!
> 
> And I will be harvesting winter blooming honeysuckle in January and February) smells like absolute heaven on earth.. amazing! Everyone should get one)
> lilac, mock orange and anything else I can find that smells great! (mmmmmm..mock orange!)
> 
> I hope that waiting until spring for the larger size will be alright with everyone!


 Thanks! You should go on Shark Tank and have this on QVC! It really is a great product


----------



## squeak

chickenista said:


> Hahahaaa.
> Sorry that you are donating blood in the garden, Ernie.
> 
> Here is the link.. but by later tonight I should have added a 4 oz bottle as well.
> http://thehennerytraditionals.blogspot.com/p/liquid-swat.html
> 
> 
> And I need to add the other scents too.
> This year I will have it in white sage, rose, lavender, bee balm, magnolia and some others..as well as the original, low key scent.
> 
> All distilled from plants here in my herb beds.
> 
> If the outcry is strong enough, I can add a larger than 4 oz bottle as well.
> Just let me know.


Hey, Chickenista, just wondering if yarrow tincture would work? I make yarrow tincture (with vodka) every year for cold/flu medicine. It stinks and tastes bad, but if it would work, I have lots on hand.


----------



## bluefish

squeak said:


> Hey, Chickenista, just wondering if yarrow tincture would work? I make yarrow tincture (with vodka) every year for cold/flu medicine. It stinks and tastes bad, but if it would work, I have lots on hand.


I would just try some and see. I use catnip tincture diluted 50/50 with water and it works well.


----------



## flowergurl

I ordered a small bottle to try. With all the rain this year the skitters are TERRIBLE!


----------



## Annsni

I bought one to try out in the Adirondacks at the stables that I work at - and that is a REAL test - and it passed with flying colors. The combo of this bug spray (and it's essentially water when you spray it on so it is not greasy, dries fast and smells like pizza (I got the bee balm one and everyone agreed that it smells like oregano! LOL)) and vitamins C and B complex, I was bite free - a very rare thing in the mountains indeed! Good work Chickenista!


----------



## chickenista

Yay!
I LOVE to hear how happy folks are!
Bite free?! 
That is soo awesome!
It's a life changer, isn't it?


----------



## beaglebiz

I got my second (larger) bottle today. Thanks again. I'm taking it to the shore at the end of the month to repel green flies


----------



## chickenista

Hey guys...
If you loved it, or even liked it, could you head up to the barter boards and let the rest of HT know about it?
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...9870-herbal-insect-repellent.html#post7144253

No one should have a mosquito bite and no one should have to cover their kids in chemicals!

If I ever get famous, I will give it away free to summer camps and day camps all over!


----------



## Annsni

chickenista said:


> If I ever get famous, I will give it away free to summer camps and day camps all over!


I will put our name on the top of the list! 

Oh and I ordered 3 more for my daughter and her boyfriend's mom who are heading to Cuba in a month for a missions trip. I hear the bugs are BAD there.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Done! Hope it helps your business.  I'm really liking the patchouli, can hardly wait to get the rose and lavender I ordered. Thanks again!


----------



## chickenista

It should be there today.
And thank you for loving it!


----------



## Vosey

We got ours Thursday, thanks so much! Think I need to keep it by my bedside. This morning the dogs brought in a slew of them and they wouldn't leave me alone as I tried to get just a little more sleep!


----------



## chickenista

Happy Spring everyone!!

Just a quick note to let you know that we are gearing up!
Spent the whole day out in the herb gardens.
The expanded beds of yarrow are expanding. (no matter how wide or how far from the edge, the stuff escapes.. like goats)
The lemon balm and bee balm are up, but the mint is being pokey.

But I do have plenty of herbs in the freezer and will be cranking up the distillors this week!
I have had local reports of a mosquito bite already ad I think the more southern climes are more heavily infested.

I think this year mosquito protection may become more important.
Though we haven't had any cases contracted on US soil, there are folks with Chikungunya around.
Why, Ms. Lindsay Lohan was hospitalized twice for it after a trip to the islands.

Personally, it doesn't sound like anything to mess with.
And the standard worries over Lyme etc.. as well.

Have no fear!
Liquid Swat is coming!


----------



## Rainy

I can't hardly wait to order my first bottle.... mosquitoes eat me alive, and i love to stay out at night and work in my garden but i can't... when your ready i am ready to order...


----------



## deb_rn

Just ordered... I'll be ready for mosquito season...

Debbie


----------



## chickenista

Give me a week or so...


----------



## deb_rn

We have a month yet... no rush!! I'll be in FL for 10 days starting Thursday!

Debbie


----------



## chickenista

I need a guinea pig!!

Searching for someone somewhere that is already being chewed by mosquitos.

We distilled some frozen yarrow and are curious as to whether or not it works the same.

So.. if you live somewhere warm that has active mosquitos and would like to be a test subject, please let me know.

And we don't want to send out the bottles that were ordered until we can discern that frozen yarrow works the same as fresh.

But the yarrow is up and going gangbusters, we are just waiting on bright sun to get the oils in it going well.
Of course.. it has been very overcast as of late, wouldn't you know.


----------



## akitt

If you still need a guinea pig I'm would like to apply for the job.:surrender:
I live in South Mississippi and getting eaten alive by swarms of mosquitos.
I ordered (2) 4 ozs bottles on the 28th and I'll try anything you got. 
Akitt


----------



## chickenista

akitt said:


> If you still need a guinea pig I'm would like to apply for the job.:surrender:
> I live in South Mississippi and getting eaten alive by swarms of mosquitos.
> I ordered (2) 4 ozs bottles on the 28th and I'll try anything you got.
> Akitt


Done!
Oh done and done!! 
I will send you a test bottle of the frozen.
It will NOT count against what you ordered.

I see your order and your address! 

Though we have hopes.
The temperatures here have been getting warmer and the skies have cleared. Knock on wood.
As soon as I started getting orders, the temps dropped and the skies just clouded over.
The more sun we get and the higher the temps, the closer we get to a fresh harvest!


----------



## akitt

Thank you !!! 
Thank you !!!
Thank you !!!


----------



## jamala

I am in south Mississippi also and they are getting bad here. Tell me how to order?


----------



## chickenista

http://thehennerytraditionals.blogspot.com/p/liquid-swat.html

This is it.
I am 'working' on an official website.. when I can find the time.

And the yarrow is almost ready.
I do have the frozen batch out on trial.
I can't test it. Our mosquitos aren't up yet.


----------



## RoseW

Apologies... too many replies to read them all. Don't wear perfume. Don't wear black nor jeans. Eat garlic. Mosquitoes will survive the winter under any undergrowth they can find. Don't leave standing water. Use mosquito dunks in ponds.

If you're considering pesticides, remember all the predators you might kill in the process. Pesticides can be gone in a single rain - it can take years for the frogs, lizards, fish, etc., to become re-established that you've killed in a single application.


----------



## chickenista

:happy: Woo Hoo!:happy:

Our seaon is officially open!
:happy::bouncy::clap:

The first packages hit the mail today
so keep an eye out!

And I am working on the new www.liquid-swat.com website 
that will make ordering much easier.

Until then... order at will! :kissy:


(of course, I am terrified. No way for me to test them yet, but fingers crossed. Always trepidatious sending out product that hasn't officially been tested, but it is the same plants as the last 2 years, the same process etc.. just me being a nervous nelly)


----------



## deb_rn

It's near freezing at night here.... it sounds dumb... but I'd love to see mosquitos about now!! I'm itching to plant!! Asparagus is just popping out of the ground!

Debbie


----------



## chickenista

Ok... it's here!
www.liquid-swat.com

Yay!
Drop down fragrance menu.

And Liquid Swat SG! is in the house!

This weekend I will have a coupon code for our flooded out friends.
Oh.. the mosquitos. Oh my.

And coming soon... refill size!


----------



## gibbsgirl

sand flea said:


> What about spiders?
> 
> Honestly, I've been bitten twice now (different years) in multiple places and have a horrendous allergic reaction. Been using straight cider vinegar to cut the awful itching (worked like a charm when nothing else would help for longer than a minute). One bite can swell up in a hot, red saucer sized welt - and the itching is so bad it HURTS.
> 
> Even worse: I didn't feel the bite nor see what it was. I can only guess it was a spider.
> 
> ETA: you know - I'm gonna order some and try it anyway. I despise DEET; it almost makes me ill. And I needed the reminder to start some yarrow, wormwood, etc for my collection of herbs (moth repellents).



For spider bites we is turmeric powder. I buy the big jars at Sam's club. Make a paste and use a wet towel, we use old cloth diaper rags. Hold it on the bite for 10-30 minutes. Swelling and puss and itching and pain go way down. Usually only gave to do it one to three times over a few days depending on the severity.

That also works for pink eye (conjunctivitis).

It will stain the rag, and stain the skin, but you can wash that away. It's been a life saver here for us. No discomfort at all to do it even if it gets on our eyes.


----------



## chickenista

*Coupon Code *for the flooded areas.

If you are in the flooded out areas and you need a little Liquid Swat, feel free to use coupon code - flood - to get $4 off the bottles of Swamp Grade.

I can't do much to help, but I can do this.

good through July 9th


----------



## tlrnnp67

Chickenista,

Can you please share what the difference is between the regular and the Swamp Grade? LOL at the SG name .


----------



## chickenista

tlrnnp67 said:


> Chickenista,
> 
> Can you please share what the difference is between the regular and the Swamp Grade? LOL at the SG name .


The regular Liquid Swat is yarrow and other herbs from the garden for fragrance..lavender, rose etc..

Swamp Grade is 100% yarrow. All yarrow all the time.
It doesn't smell bad, just.. like yarrow.
So you are getting a little bit more yarrow per spray.

Oh and Swamp Grade for DH's nephew that lives on the edge of the Great Dismal Swamp.
DH made this for him.


----------



## chickenista

And another year is here!
I wanted to resurrect this for a lot of the new members and to let the older members/customers know that we are rocking this year.

We still have the usual suspects: rose, lavender, patchouli, blue basil and the traditional scent, as well as the SG-Swamp Grade.
And a new one this year.. Rosemary & Mint. Very subtle, but there.
And you can find it here..
http://liquid-swat.com/shop/
We would love to see all of our customers again and we welcome newbies too.

(and hopefully coming soon.. a lotion. With a little more staying power for sweaty days and long useage!)


----------



## Wolf mom

Recently received her lavender Swat - Works great, smells good.


----------



## chickenista

Wolf mom said:


> Recently received her lavender Swat - Works great, smells good.


Oh yay!
I am glad that you are loving it!


----------



## Miss Demo

chickenista said:


> And another year is here!
> I wanted to resurrect this for a lot of the new members and to let the older members/customers know that we are rocking this year.
> 
> We still have the usual suspects: rose, lavender, patchouli, blue basil and the traditional scent, as well as the SG-Swamp Grade.
> And a new one this year.. Rosemary & Mint. Very subtle, but there.
> And you can find it here..
> http://liquid-swat.com/shop/
> We would love to see all of our customers again and we welcome newbies too.
> 
> (and hopefully coming soon.. a lotion. With a little more staying power for sweaty days and long useage!)



Hi Chickenista:

I just wanted to to check and see if you are still selling your miracle Swamp Spray? I live in Maryland and the mosquito's are bad for me and my dogs. I have made just about everything and tried everything all natural to help us both out. I love the smell of mint and lemon so those are my go to essential oils. There was this product I used to by for my dogs that made them smell nice and I noticed that the gnats/flies/mosquito's didn't bother them. It was such a small little bottle with big price tag, then one day the pet stores stopped carrying in it. So I tried some oils and a some of the Avon Skin So Soft, for them. Put just a little on a rag to wipe them down with, SSS smells to strong for my liking but I tried it. This year I was hoping for something more fresher/cleaner and not so strong. 

I will check back to see if you have updated your site as I was trying to look at it and it states your site is down due to a move. 

Thanks


----------



## cntrywmnkw

I, too need to get more. I'm in SC & we're being carried off by our Pterodactyl size mosquitoes.


----------



## Forcast

What ever happened to Ernie? Have not seen him around here in a long time.


----------



## chickenista

Ok.. so Sweet Husband informed me that he wants to do a run of Liquid Swat.
Sigh... I tried to fight him on it. I did. I am a bit busy, you know.
But he insisted.  He is right, of course!

So.. I think he said he was going to do a run on Tuesday.
I will have SG (just straight yarrow), Lavender and Rosemary/Mint.
I will drop you each a line and maybe put up a wee notice on Tues. night if the run goes well.

HOOZAH! LIQUID SWAT LIVES!!!


----------



## stanb999

Forcast said:


> What ever happened to Ernie? Have not seen him around here in a long time.


Ernie decided living in RL was better than online and found a good homestead in Texas and made a go of it.


----------



## Forcast

Nice to hear. I liked his posts! Thanks


----------



## ShannonR

Chickenista, I would love to buy some when it's available too! Using DEET on the baby doesn't set well with me but its VERY necessary right now...!!
Please, please let me know when more is available.

Colton will thank you for it.


----------



## chickenista

Ok... stuff is in the distiller as we speak.
I will let everyone know on Sat what is available etc..
(I have to unpack my shipping boxes etc...I should have known better..truly)

jen


----------



## chickenista

Hi all!
We have achieved Liquid Swat!
I have about 25 orders worth in Swamp Grade, lavender, Rosemary/mint and rose. In 4oz size only.
You can order on the website or you can drop me a line here with your name, address, what you would like.
It's $10 + $4S/H
and can go out on Monday morning.
(yeah.. taking longer to move than expected... sigh)


----------



## chaossmurf

has anyone tried this recipe ? https://www.pinterest.com/pin/836895543226194202/ I noticed it and was wnting to try it myself ,but totally forgot about it when I went to the darned store yesterday & today both  --even with the recipe written on my shopping list --im not a good shopper hehee


----------



## ShannonR

Got it today! Thank you again Chickenista, Colton and I will be trying it out very soon!!


----------



## chickenista

ShannonR said:


> Got it today! Thank you again Chickenista, Colton and I will be trying it out very soon!!



My pleasure!!


----------

